# Quads Injection Site



## Jada (Jan 12, 2013)

This thursday that just passed i pinned quads for the first time and i have to say 
it was a piece of cake. very easy to see and most important aspirate. the trick to quads is finding the Vastus Laterails. Its where u can inject with having a less of a chance hitting a vein because this is where u have more meat to pin. hopefully these video will help u find the injection site just like me. ohh last thing 
get ready to have the only fked up leg for a couple of days like me


----------



## Jada (Jan 12, 2013)

here is another video so u can get the idea:-B


----------



## Mass man (Jan 12, 2013)

My favorite place to inject, except when pinning prop or susp which gives me bad pip in quads


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2013)

quads are a nice easy site to hit


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 12, 2013)

what size pin are you using there?


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 12, 2013)

I like quads too but I can only pin my right quad for some reason.  When I do the RQ I feel nothing, except for a very very slight soreness thats gone soon after.  Whn I pin LQ I limp for three days....Cant figure out why


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 12, 2013)

I told you so..... lol.....  nice work Jada. Wait til you get a leg spasm or hit a vein.... lol.... it reminds me of the frog leg experiment where you apply electricity to make it kick. Sort of sucks...

Next Up:  Delts..... another piece of cake!

Welcome to the rotation nation brother!

AND: always sterilize your environment as best you can (I use clorox wipes on my counter where I set up) and ALWAYS use clean/fresh/new needles and barrels and your alcohol pads fellas. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the post Jada, and for the tips you threw in Vette.  Looks like I will pin for my very first time in about 6weeks.  A little nervous but that won't stop me, hahaha!  Lets do this!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 12, 2013)

never again.
its horrible on my walking or deadlifts.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 12, 2013)

Great spot. I have yet to hit a vein or nerve. 

Let me know when you throw pecs in your rotation.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 12, 2013)

Jada said:


> here is another video so u can get the idea:-B




Why is there a video of a fat 13 year old kid pinning gear....  wtf???

Is it just me? If your quads look like that you don't need gear, you need squats.

Hurummphhh....

Damn youngsters always looking for the easy route... I'm telling his momma!

Vette


----------



## JOMO (Jan 12, 2013)

Haha, there are alot of interesting vids when looking up injection techniques. I remember when I started to look into vids in pinning i stumbled across some chick pinning testosterone because she wanted to be man.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 12, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Haha, there are alot of interesting vids when looking up injection techniques. I remember when I started to look into vids in pinning i stumbled across some chick pinning testosterone because she wanted to be man.



Chaz Bono?? LOL

Look at the arms on that kid in the video.... I mean wtf... has he EVER touched a weight? Fuck I'm old....


Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO (Jan 12, 2013)

That kids quad is exactly that. A kids quad. 

I'll throw up a vid sometime later on of me pinning my hairy ass quad. Won't even see the needle go in.


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2013)

Vette I think that's Jada in this video. LOL )




63Vette said:


> Chaz Bono?? LOL
> 
> Look at the arms on that kid in the video.... I mean wtf... has he EVER touched a weight? Fuck I'm old....
> 
> ...


----------



## JOMO (Jan 12, 2013)

Lmao! Df your out of control.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 12, 2013)

JOMO said:


> That kids quad is exactly that. A kids quad.
> 
> I'll throw up a vid sometime later on of me pinning my hairy ass quad. Won't even see the needle go in.




Ewwwww shave that mofo... your lady will will be all goofy about it then she will like it and then she will LOVE it ;-) Manscape bro...manscape... hair is for monkeys and heads.... heads optional ... 

LOL I am still trying to pick a new avatar pic... maybe a quad would be good... hummmmm.... lol

Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO (Jan 12, 2013)

Im in winter mode bro. Im either in uniform or sweats so i can care less right now, lol.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 12, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Vette I think that's Jada in this video. LOL )




Oh fuck... my bad.... I was just joshin' ... that's a massive quad.... no harm no foul brother.... you got this....

You're fucking brutal Dfeaton...lol... I saw Jada and he's a big thick mofo with a helluva foundation.... that ain't him... I hope.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 12, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Im in winter mode bro. Im either in uniform or sweats so i can care less right now, lol.



It ain't for you little dog.... it's for 'them' ;-)~  

Trust me on this one....... at least try it when you get back to the real world.... drives the ladies WILD lol...

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO (Jan 12, 2013)

63Vette said:


> It ain't for you little dog.... it's for 'them' ;-)~
> 
> Trust me on this one....... at least try it when you get back to the real world.... drives the ladies WILD lol...
> 
> ...



Last girl i was with here liked me with hair. Every few years you find one that likes the hair. But I do shave, just have been lazy.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 12, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I told you so..... lol.....  nice work Jada. Wait til you get a leg spasm or hit a vein.... lol.... it reminds me of the frog leg experiment where you apply electricity to make it kick. Sort of sucks...
> 
> Next Up:  Delts..... another piece of cake!
> 
> ...


ya i hate that leg spasm thing......


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't find a girl that doesn't like hair. It's really weird. Also they don't seem to like big lats or traps.


----------



## Jada (Jan 14, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Vette I think that's Jada in this video. LOL )



Shhh don't tell no one)


----------



## ccpro (Jan 14, 2013)

Quads are my fav, then glutes...I haven't got any braver than that.   Very little pip...depends on the gear for me.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 14, 2013)

I love quad injections... After I pin have zero pain.   I actually forget what side I


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 14, 2013)

Pin on.... Fucking hit the send before I finished.


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 16, 2013)

Sweet gonna try my first time there tomorrow I think


----------



## Jada (Dec 16, 2013)

I just wanted to bump for a new member wanting to know about quad pinning


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 16, 2013)

Jada said:


> I just wanted to bump for a new member wanting to know about quad pinning



What Jada is really trying say is hi all new members, i am a post whore, thats why i bump my own shit!


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 16, 2013)

Jada said:


> I just wanted to bump for a new member wanting to know about quad pinning



Thanks for the bump bro.  Quads still scare the shit outta me though


----------



## mrSlate (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah same here. I'm up and down ladders all day. It's bad enough when I have pip in my glutes. Makes climbing the ladders at work a bitch. Couldn't imagine quads.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 16, 2013)

I alt quads and VGs. Smooth like Vette's bottom.

(hey, welcome back Vette!!  )


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 16, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> What Jada is really trying say is hi all new members, i am a post whore, thats why i bump my own shit!


I'm just gonna help Jada out here......


----------



## Jada (Dec 16, 2013)

^^ lmfao :0


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 17, 2013)

Quads are ok till thts only spot u can use cuz ur girl can't give u ur shots in ur ass!!! Fml


----------



## powermaster (Dec 17, 2013)

I have pinned quads and normally have no probs but my last pinn in quads was a pain I limped for 3 days.


----------



## shenky (Dec 18, 2013)

Man, people talk about "virgin muscle", but I tried pinning in my quads once a week for 2 months and got PIP every single time. This was with the Z track method.


----------



## fognozzle (Dec 22, 2013)

Never pinned anywhere else...and wont unless I need to. Granted I only have one cycle under by belt but, every pin was alternating quads. Only once did I have pip and that was second pin and once hit a nerve that made me jump a bit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2013)

heat up your oils it makes for a much faster shot and no pip


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> heat up your oils it makes for a much faster shot and no pip



BB is wise. This is my technique as well. I use a hairdryer for a few mins and no PIP at all.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 22, 2013)

I put my gear in a coffee cup fill half full with water stick in microwave for 45 sec boom!!! Smooth as butter..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2013)

i loaded up the syringe put a cup in fro a minute in the microwave then put the syringe in the cup for a few  minutes..works well


----------



## JOMO (Dec 23, 2013)

shenky said:


> Man, people talk about "virgin muscle", but I tried pinning in my quads once a week for 2 months and got PIP every single time. This was with the Z track method.



I would only pin quads if I was doing legs that day. I too was getting a lot of pip in quads no matter what until I started only pinning them when working legs. Worked like a charm getting that oil moving around.


----------

